# How do I remove the second row captain's chairs?



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

Am I just stupid or are the second row captain's chair not removable? 
On vw.com I saw pictures of the interior with the two middle seats removed. You know, they were showing off the cargo room. 
But I can't find anything in the Owner's Manual to this effect, and I couldn't remove them myself.


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (troop94)*

Remove the headrest, fold the seatback down, then just tilt the seat forward and release the latch - out it comes. Even has wheels to assist in moving it about the garage. Happy Seat moving


----------



## Vdubmk2_3 (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (cscsc)*

I thought the wheels on the sheets were cool. We put our kids in then and had races in the driveway!!


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (troop94)*

As I read the owner's manual, you can't remove them!
You can tilt them up to a forward-on-their-head position, but they do not actually remove the way the older Chrysler design did (1998-200x). Yup, I'm unhappy about that!
We needed to move something large and that's when I discovered the issue.
Cay sera!


----------



## cscsc (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (RoutanDaddy)*

I guess I did something the Owners' Manual doesn't say you can do.
Trust me, the seats are easily removable. I just put mine back after removing them to carry sheets of plywood.








When we first looked at the Routan, the salesman even demonstrated the second seat removal at my request to show how easy it is.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (cscsc)*

I've had the same experiences. Seats both removed to carry sheets of drywall. Easily done as demonstraded by our dealer as well.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (GTI-2007)*

have had both seats out about 6 times. takes about 2 minutes.


----------



## pagenandy (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (2008cc)*

Even with heating element in SEL? How do you disengage the heater cables?


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (pagenandy)*

I don't remember having to unplug for wiring for the heating element. I had to take both out to load a bookshelf and don't remeber doing anything special to move it out. Heat element still works, I think.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (PASSAT2001.5)*

heated second row here, nothing to disconnect. Dont worry about it, just do it.......


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (2008cc)*

they are easily removable... just be careful its easy to scratch the HELL out of the plastics by the seats


----------



## pagenandy (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (redzone98)*

Yep...thanks for the advice all. I didn't think I could remove it in the SEL, but out they came! I've since reinstalled, and heating element works just fine.


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: How do I remove the second row captain's chairs? (RoutanDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoutanDaddy* »_As I read the owner's manual, you can't remove them!

Who is this Manual guy? I drive around with one of my center seats out a lot. Wait no I dont, I cant do that.


----------

